# Diablo II - where is the monastery???



## Dystopia (May 1, 2009)

I can't find the darned thing!! I know that the maps vary in direction, but I also noticed that it's still the same map, so help me please!!


----------



## Stildawn (May 3, 2009)

Follow the roads lol they always lead to the areas?

I believe your in act I? Man I havent played it in ages, awesome game though, search google for a fan site, they are awesome.


----------



## Egon (May 4, 2009)

You just have to keep walking/running around until you find it. Every game has a different map if memory serves me right.


----------



## gamerman4 (May 4, 2009)

Diablo has randomly created maps, you can get a map by hitting the Tab key i believe. Just follow around the perimeter of the map, you'll find it eventually.


----------

